# Poll: the two Diablo styles



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

There are two Diablo designs. The first one, and the new one.
I think the new one looks best. The front of the old one looked like something was about to fall of (too sharp).
The new one finally has a face (I hate pop-ups)
-PJ


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

Voted new one. It looks cleaner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

Who voted Chrysler?!? Would that person please come forward and explane himself.
-PJ


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

I like the Audi-style in general more than the chrysler-style, but the Diablo S.E. 30 and his evolution, the S.E. 30 Jota looked just awesome! Especially in that violet color....mmmmmhhhh


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Lupo TDI)*

But the GTR, which is like an Audi-Jota, is a lot better looking.
-PJ


----------



## Donathan (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

I actually don't like the new Lambo, but I voted for the AG off of GP.


----------



## Jota (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Donathan)*


----------



## FreshG60 (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Jota)*

I like the Audi Lambo much better. But what was the diff between Lambo diablo and the chrysler diablo?? Same car I thought. However the Jota was badasssssss. I am not quite sure about the replacement to the diablo though. Looks too much like a diablo, with the exception of the new rear end. Think they should have just called it a diablo instead of M-whatever.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

I dunno the new one does not scream exotic Lamborghini like the Diablo. I liked the flip up lights, those 300ZX headlights on the Lambo, I dunno, that is not right. 
6.0 please


----------



## (QkShift) (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (1SICKLEX)*

HELLO!? The NEW one is the MURCIELAGO not a FRIKKEN DIABLO! At least get the dang name right. When the Diablo came out did you say "hey, do you guys like the new Countach or the old Countach?"


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles ((QkShift))*

quote:[HR][/HR]HELLO!? The NEW one is the MURCIELAGO not a FRIKKEN DIABLO! At least get the dang name right. When the Diablo came out did you say "hey, do you guys like the new Countach or the old Countach?"







[HR][/HR]​Before you jump off the deep end here, you may want to notice the date of the original post(8/25/01), when all that (officially) existed were Diablos. At that point, even we dealers didn't even know the name of the new car. 
The original post was concerning the '99 and previous cars vs. the 6.0's.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles ((QkShift))*

quote:[HR][/HR]HELLO!? The NEW one is the MURCIELAGO not a FRIKKEN DIABLO! At least get the dang name right. When the Diablo came out did you say "hey, do you guys like the new Countach or the old Countach?"







[HR][/HR]​Eh, Murci*é*lago, to be exact...
Murciélago ("bat" in Spanish) was the name of a fighting bull killed back in the 19th century in Córdoba, Spain, IIRC...


----------



## Feichter (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

As much as i think you're an A$$ bandit PJ







...I went for the Audi one. I thought the old one began to get too cluttered woth all the scoops, louvers etc... I find the new look to be a very refreshing change!
-Matt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Son of a B...5er!)*

Actually, they let Murciélago live. It's a rare honor granted to a bull that has put up a very spectacular fight.
-Tim


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Son of a B...5er!)*

Hey smart guy, the bull Murciélago never got killed. His life was spared and he went on to father a line of particularly fierce bulls. C'mon now, why would they name a car after a bull who got killed? Most of the bulls get killed in bullfights, only the ones who show they are worthy, get their lives spared. Now, wheres the beef?


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Feichter)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As much as i think you're an A$$ bandit PJ







...I went for the Audi one. I thought the old one began to get too cluttered woth all the scoops, louvers etc... I find the new look to be a very refreshing change!
-Matt.[HR][/HR]​Ass bandit???
And as said before, it was between these two cars. Both Diablos. I posted this after I read a few things on the net, saying that the Audi Diablo (aka Diablo 6.0, leaving out the '99 Audi facelift) didn't look as good as the original one.









Chrysler Diablo. 









Audi Diablo.


----------



## Feichter (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

Yeah...it WAS







one of the poll choices, musta been taken out by the mods...sorry!! I love that black pic though!!
-Matt.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Feichter)*

oh







, I actually didn't know what an ass bandit was. So I entered it in the google search engine. Now I'm scarred for life.








PJ 


[Modified by AuForm, 3:55 PM 12-28-2001]


----------



## Feichter (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

...feel free to send the shrink's therapy bill to me then








-Matt.


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Feichter)*

First of all, I would take either one. Looking back at the pic of the red one, those reflectors in the front bumper look terrible. Still not even that would ruin the look of it. One day....


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Overboost)*

I like the face-lifted Diablos 2001-2002 with the non pop up headlights and whole body and interior reconstructing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Id love to have one in a bright blue! But even that black looks hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (GreenFelix00)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like the face-lifted Diablos 2001-2002 with the non pop up headlights and whole body and interior reconstructing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Id love to have one in a bright blue! But even that black looks hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Not a huge fan of the bright blue, but we do have a black one in stock as a demo/driver. It's like Darth Vader's own Diablo. And actually, the 99 cars in the older body style also had the 300zx lights, not just the 6.0's


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Son of a B...5er!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HELLO!? The NEW one is the MURCIELAGO not a FRIKKEN DIABLO! At least get the dang name right. When the Diablo came out did you say "hey, do you guys like the new Countach or the old Countach?"








Eh, Murci*é*lago, to be exact...
Murciélago ("bat" in Spanish) was the name of a fighting bull killed back in the 19th century in Córdoba, Spain, IIRC...














[HR][/HR]​Oopes, sorry, it wasn't killed after all. Bull fighter Rafael Molina saved Murciélago's life on October 5th 1879. After the fight the bull served as a stud.


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

Audi style! THanks for all of the info on the new one though!


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

defiantely the audi diablo looks much cooler.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (vwboy308)*

I like the new ones , they have AWD 95% rear 5% front!!!!! haha thats the way it should be





















laterz


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (NW4KQ driver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like the new ones , they have AWD 95% rear 5% front!!!!! haha thats the way it should be





















laterz
[HR][/HR]​But still a bit of a pain to get the tail rotated around under power in a turn. Give me a '99 SV(2wd) any day of the week.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

Im lost... Audi, Chrysler, Daewoo... They made Diablos?


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Im lost... Audi, Chrysler, Daewoo... They made Diablos?














[HR][/HR]​Chrysler used to own Lamborghini quite a while ago, then sold it to an Indonesian company called Megatech. Megatech then sold them to Audi in June of '98.
None of these companies actually "built" Diablos......it was still all being done in the factory in Italy. Audi, however, has had much more input into late(6.0) Diablo construction, and Murcielago construction.


----------



## usspacemarine (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (BracketRacer)*

I think I will be impressed with any Lambo!!! It is one of the most Exotic cars ever built! And I would put it up on a pedestool next to a Mclarine F1
Although both are out of my reach for now! I will always lean twords the Diablo (6.0) But I can aprietiate the Mercielogo as a new design. I do like the more distinct lines and sharper edges!

[Modified by usspacemarine, 12:51 PM 5-14-2002]


[Modified by usspacemarine, 12:52 PM 5-14-2002]


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (usspacemarine)*

Are you guys sure that the torque distribution ratio is 95% rear to 5% front? I thought it was 70% rear to 30% front. Personally I'd prefer AWD with a lightly rear biased ratio. 75% rear to 25% front would be fine. But it's a Lamborghini so I couldn't care less if it was AWD or rear. 
I agree with SpaceMarine though, Lamborghinis are some of the finest supercars around, if not the finest. There are other supercars out there like the Bugatti EB112 GT or the Pagazi Zonda C12s that can outperform most Lamborghinis, but they don't carry the heritage of building supercars like Lamborghini.


----------



## OneSkinnyKId (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (Sarian Verconna)*

the audi is better. hands down.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who voted Chrysler?!? Would that person please come forward and explane himself.
-PJ[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gannonGTI (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (kyokoris)*

Yeah, that audi is pretty sweet!!


----------



## G601990 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (gannonGTI)*

The Audi's better, though I'm still not a big fan of the overall look of the Diablos or Countach(I know thats probably spelt wrong). I love the old Lambos(from the 60's and '70s I think) but out of the newer ones I've latly been more of a Ferrari fan. But that all changed a couple months ago with el Murcielago, that car kicks serious Ferrari arss!!!


----------



## MLL20 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

audi


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (MLL20)*


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AuForm)*

Voted for the (Audi) Diablo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not one much for the flip-style headlights http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vw86gti (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (AVW4U2NV)*

Audi Diablo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (RichieVR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​This is a Murcielago interior


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (BracketRacer)*

hey bracket, do you know of any lambo dealers in mn..im looking for a kick a$$ job.


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (BgBmprBam)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey bracket, do you know of any lambo dealers in mn..im looking for a kick a$$ job. [HR][/HR]​None up there. Closest to you would probably be Fox Valley in Chicago. There's only 12 dealers in the lower 48.


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (BracketRacer)*

i took a look at your website for your dealership and noticed that you will be stricken with the s7...im sorry...i feel so bad for you..i mean..first the lambos,panozs,and all the others..now the s7..thats way too bad.


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (BgBmprBam)*

It will be nice when we finally get the damn thing. The first customer car was delivered by Saleen a month and a half ago, our is to be the second, and when the first car was delivered, ours was still just a bundle of tubes.
It had better be worth the wait.
.......and I'd better not loop it my first time out


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Poll: the two Diablo styles (BracketRacer)*

you should rip uo here to mn so that i can drive across the cealing with you


----------

